# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Could PBExcel be a compromising Username

## Winon

Hello to All,

I stumbled across this post and it only shows in a Printable View, nothing else, zilch, zero. :EEK!: 

Check it out here: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1155114

May this be an oversight from the "Tech" Team?

I don't know where else to report this issue. :Frown:

----------


## shg

Threads with titles ending in the word _print_ do that.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I have seen that before. In this case I tried changing the title so it ended with something else but it didn't help.

----------


## Winon

Thank you for the replies Guys,

Considering the comments, I still wonder if the Username could be the "culprit"??? :Confused:

----------

